# Why won't my plants pearl?



## s_s (Feb 15, 2012)

CO2+Macro nutrients.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

Some plants does not pearl. You have to see if your plants are growing. It takes about a week when u adjust something to see the difference. Patience is the key.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Pearling does not necessarily mean anything. You can have a perfect tank with no pearling plants. It just has to do with the oxygen saturation in the water.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

s_s said:


> CO2+Macro nutrients.


Bingo!! If your not doing this it wont happen anyhow. 

Your plants will also be happier if your dosing NPK along with the Micro your dosing. If your not getting the macro eventually your plants can show issues. 

But in most cases Plants wont pearl unless you have 2 main components. 

High Light and Co2 injected. And even then some plants just dont. It doesnt mean anything bad if not.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

none of my plants pearl in this tank. I dose dry ferts, use excessive CO2 and have 6 x 48" T5's on this 120 gallon tank...


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think it's sort of an on-off thing. In one of my tanks, the plants pearl. In another, they don't. The tanks are fertilized with the same amount of nutrients, and they both have CO2 going, and the plants are under 3.9 watts of light. They do have different substrates, but these are both inert.


----------



## morgan (Apr 4, 2012)

I have 1 plant that releases bubbles/pearls. Ive read that if you have riccia fluitians and that starts to pearl , the ideal conditions are not too far away


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

position a rediculous amount of light over ur tank, overdose all ur ferts, and inject c02 like there is no tomorrow
ur gauranteed to pearl within a few hours

you may not however grow healthy plants
pearling is a sign of oxygen saturation, plant growth, and FLOW.. if u have excellent rapid plant growth and good oxygen saturation and low flow. you will pearl. if u have the exact same characteristics but poor flow, the oxygen being produced by the plants is not getting dissolved as rapidly and shows up as pearling.

don't be upset if it doesn't happen


----------

